# Eggplant Jam



## sevenal (Dec 30, 2011)

2.5lbs eggplant
Pealed,blanched and well drained
4.5 cups sugar
Add sugar to hot minced eggplant cover and let set for 2.5 hours 
Until sugar is well dissolved 
Two Tbs Lemon zest
.25 cup Juice of the lemon
Two Tbs toasted sesame 
Two Tbs honey added at very last.

Submerge in boil bath for ten minutes

Make sure the eggplant is cooked through and pulverized 
If you like fig preserves you will like this
This is the rough and dirty. I can email or post the exact recipe if anyone is brave enough to try this.

Sevenal


----------

